# Starbuzz E-hose



## wazarmoto (26/6/14)

Hallo all. Been a bit quiet of late. I strayed to the stinky side for a month (bad wazar) but back to vaping again. 

Anyone know where I can source this locally? But not for the price of my kidneys.


----------



## annemarievdh (26/6/14)

Shoe!!! That is big!!!


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/14)

wazarmoto said:


> Hallo all. Been a bit quiet of late. I strayed to the stinky side for a month (bad wazar) but back to vaping again.
> 
> Anyone know where I can source this locally? But not for the price of my kidneys.


What is it? 

Any description?


----------



## shabbar (26/6/14)

Oka Epipe


----------



## Darth_V@PER (26/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> What is it?
> 
> Any description?


 
@BhavZ its an electronic E-Hooka Pipe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (26/6/14)

R1550


----------



## wazarmoto (26/6/14)

shabbar said:


> R1550


 
Can you refill the cartridges?


----------



## eviltoy (26/6/14)

wazarmoto said:


> Hallo all. Been a bit quiet of late. I strayed to the stinky side for a month (bad wazar) but back to vaping again.
> 
> Anyone know where I can source this locally? But not for the price of my kidneys.


 
She is holding that pipe like she has alot of experience

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## shabbar (26/6/14)

No cartridges are about 200 for 4


----------



## shabbar (26/6/14)

Well I'm sure you can if you tried , I haven't tried


----------



## shabbar (26/6/14)

Edit : starbuzz is R1200

Cartridges are about 60 each


----------



## wazarmoto (26/6/14)

Dammit. I knew I should have bought the one I saw at the Eid Festival!! Dude was selling it for R450!! Company called Shisha time.


----------



## shabbar (26/6/14)

Yeah I also saw it there . He had a vtr for 500 !!!

And king mods for 250


----------



## wazarmoto (26/6/14)

Honestly I don't see the need for a mod for myself. But this e-hookah will be nice for the lounge when I have company.


----------



## shabbar (26/6/14)

Its not too shabby .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (26/6/14)

shabbar said:


> Its not too shabbar .




Fix that for you

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

